
750,000 lost jobs? The dodgy digits behind the war on piracy - iamelgringo
http://arstechnica.com/articles/culture/dodgy-digits-behind-the-war-on-piracy.ars
======
vaksel
MPAA/RIAA always bullshits their numbers. Nothing new

